
Twitter Lets You Target Millions of Users Who May Like the N-Word - okket
http://www.thedailybeast.com/twitter-lets-you-target-millions-of-users-who-may-like-the-n-word
======
bvinc
Wow. Advertising companies work off of strings of text. Amazing.

Can companies create platforms anymore without having to police everyone using
them?

Next up: Google allows people to search for the n word

